# Santas Set Off!!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yippee!

Been refreshing it all night!!!

http://www.noradsanta.org/


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry - that just confirms everyone's diagnosis of you is totally correct.

You ARE barmy :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He is too early though.

Currently in Magadan, Russia where its only 9:15pm.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Santa in flight (call sign HO HO HO) also here - http://planefinder.net/flight/S4NTA2014


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *KeithChesterfield wrote: *Santa in flight (call sign HO HO HO) also here - http://planefinder.net/flight/S4NTA2014


New Zealand where it is already Christmas Day!!!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the ISS passes over us at around 5:20pm tonight

Or is it santa? :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *I think the ISS passes over us at around 5:20pm tonight
> 
> Or is it santa? :wink:


What are terrorists doing in Wales?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ISIS won't hang about for long Barry, the weather is miserable, the people are miserable and the beer is miserable. 8O 

A Kalashnikov will rust solid in less than a week.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't take the pi55 out of our Welsh rain otherwise we will stop selling it (for peanuts - Cofiwch Trewerin!) to the English


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> Don't take the pi55 out of our Welsh rain otherwise we will stop selling it (for peanuts - Cofiwch Trewerin!) to the English


Seen as how we have Keilder Reservoir up here pippin ..... you know exactly where you can stuff your rain. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

PS (or is that PeeEss) 

Gooooooooooooooooooooooogle "Cofiwch Drewerin"

PeePeeEss

I forgot to mutate/treiglad the T into a D in the first post.

Terrible grammatical error that would lose me marks in my Welsh exam.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

For those with small kids around Santa just passed over South Wales heading East

Ok its the International Space Station but easily spotted in the dark sky


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Just been out to look, it's a clear night and much to my surprise the ISS was clearly visible to the naked eye. It moved at great speed and could only be seen for about five minutes. A big thank you for the tip off.

Sandy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can no longer deal with anything passing at speed

My grandkids already exhaust me the speed they pass by

Although the frequency of those passings is something to behold 

Mostly it involves catching food on route

The actual kids are rarely visable to the naked eye

But the food vanishes

So I assume they have passed :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Who cares, just been round to our near neighbour for our Christmas party, 14 teen of us from all over the eu, all drunk as buggery... Er what was the question?....

Ray


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No question ray

The answer was good though :lol: :lol: 

Sleep well and may you feel good tomorrow

It's Christmas day:lol:  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

13 hours ive been watching it!!!! He didnt even come to Yorkshire or anywhere in the north of England!!

Rubbish. Im writing a letter of complaint to Norad who seem to be controlling him. 

Hope his raindeers catch fire or something over the Atlantic.

Pah!


----------

